# Huge cage



## Oustaletsguy (Aug 22, 2014)

My 175 gal reptarium for my chinese mantid. The plants are schefflera, hibiscus, vines and ropes. I have a homemade fogger and mistking. Lights are on a timer. 2 reptisun 5.0. 1 super uvb exo terra cfl. Humidity is about 50-90%. Im feeding him meal worms and crickets. I counted 10 abdominal sections.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 22, 2014)

wow that is one pampered mantis! Be careful with huge cages though it will be very hard for him to find food unless you are hand feeding him. the fogger is not necessary unless your house is bone-dry (or its just for looks), spraying is enough. they also don't need lighting if you keep them near a window. I think they do not benefit from uv lighting, either. cool cage though!


----------



## Oustaletsguy (Aug 23, 2014)

Crazy4mantis said:


> wow that is one pampered mantis! Be careful with huge cages though it will be very hard for him to find food unless you are hand feeding him. the fogger is not necessary unless your house is bone-dry (or its just for looks), spraying is enough. they also don't need lighting if you keep them near a window. I think they do not benefit from uv lighting, either. cool cage though!


The lighting is for the plants.. and he is pretty easy to find because he is 4-5 inches long.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 23, 2014)

nice setup, there is actually room for multiple Chinese mantids without issues


----------



## mantisboxer (Aug 23, 2014)

wait u said you counted ten abdominal segments are you sure tenodera sinensis males are supposed to have 8 segments


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 23, 2014)

might not be experienced in segment counting, might be thinking top


----------



## Oustaletsguy (Aug 23, 2014)

lol i counted 8,but there is a tiny one. Idk if it counts. I just picked up my two new cresties today.


----------



## LAME (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL!!! and the community told me a 10 gallon tank was overkill?!

Hahaha, hey I like it though! The bigger the better


----------



## Sticky (Aug 24, 2014)

Absolutely awesome! 4-5 inches, that sounds more like a female.


----------



## Aryia (Aug 26, 2014)

The tiny segments count, you can actually judge the sex by the absence or presence or the tiny segment if you're experienced with it. Males have it, females don't. You need to count on the underside of the abdomen. A common mistake is to count from the top, and they all look like they have the same amount of segments from the top.


----------



## dmina (Aug 29, 2014)

That is one lucky mantid... Pampered in style thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids (Sep 7, 2014)

Thats one huge mansion.. Your mantis is rich! Lol


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2014)

Sticky said:


> Absolutely awesome! 4-5 inches, that sounds more like a female.


They don't get that big and males are often as long if not longer than the females.

This reminds me of the colony of Egyptian mantids I had once.


----------

